# PS3 or 360?



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, so GTA5 is out and I need it! only issue is I have neither a 360 or PS3. Plan is to buy one of the consoles second hand and then sell it on when im done with GTA.

Which one would you go for? Im guessing you'll need a decent amount of memory for GTA? Anyone know what i'll need to ensure stable game play?

Thanks all.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

If it's you only getting it for the one game then selling it after get the ps3 as its free to go online


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes above


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Better graphics on PS3 so for that and the free online access.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Id say ps3 also. Xbox requires at least 8gb storage. Or 16gb if using a usb pen drive


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

^lol wtf?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Xbox imo.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keir said:


> ^lol wtf?


Lol ??


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

Mate sold me his 360 for £50 in the end. 120gb one. 

Always preferred play station in the past but for £50 I couldn't refuse!

Cheers for the replys though all. Couldn't find a PS3 for less than double that.


----------

